# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Best Place for a Younger Man to Meet Older Women in OKC...

## Plutonic Panda

Ok, not saying I'm into that, but if I were and wanted to know good places in OKC to meet older women, cougars, etc., to date, where is the best place? Does OKC really even have such a place? Now this would need to be a place for people under 20, as the person who wants to know about that doesn't turn 21 until November, which might or might not be me. Anyhow, just curious. Thanks in advance.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

You're out of luck buddy... Come November though, try Friends at Memorial & Portland ;-)

----------


## ljbab728

You could always volunteer at a local senior center or nursing home.   :Smile: 

Stripper goes to nursing home, elderly resident's son goes to court - CNN.com

----------


## Jeepnokc

> You could always volunteer at a local senior center or nursing home.  
> 
> Stripper goes to nursing home, elderly resident's son goes to court - CNN.com


Ha!  I actually typed that in to post and then decided not to as I thought some may have thought a little far.  Glad you were braver than me.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You could always volunteer at a local senior center or nursing home.  
> 
> Stripper goes to nursing home, elderly resident's son goes to court - CNN.com


nice lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You're out of luck buddy... Come November though, try Friends at Memorial & Portland ;-)


I'm guessing Friends is a nightclub?

----------


## Just the facts

Ask your friend if he is meaning 'boy toy' or a one night type deal, because the location and methods are different.  If he is looking for a one-night affair he should hang out in hotel bars on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights.  That is when the older ladies on business trips are staying there.  Also, check out the convention and meeting schedules at local hotels and got to ones that might be female heavy - like nursing or teachers conventions.  If he isn't 21 have him just drink cokes.  Of course, he can't just sit there and mind his own business - he has to be a little aggressive and engage them in conversation.  I have found that when trying to meet women for the first time never make a statement, only ask questions.  Women love for men to take an interest in them (something I forgot).

It would go something like this:

Scene - 2 women sitting at a table.  Friend enters.

Friend:  Hello ladies, I am by myself tonight do you mind if I join you?

Woman: Sure

Fiend:  Are you just in town on business?

Woman: Yes, we are here for a workshop.

Friend: Really, what kind of workshop?

Woman: State educators workshop.

Friend: Are you a teacher or in administration?

Woman:  We are both teachers.

Friend:  What grades/subject do you teach?

Woman:  We teach 6th grade.

Friend:  I remember I had such a crush on my 6th grade teacher, Mrs. Burdette.  Anyhow, how long have you been teaching?  (note - it doesn't matter if you had a crush or not or if your teacher was really Mr. Wilson - and remember, your friend is there to test the water so dropping hints will give him an early signal).

Woman: 19 years.

Friend:  Wow, 19 years.  You must really like your job.  Where do you live?

etc. etc. etc.  Ask as many questions as you can and reveal as little about yourself as possible.  Trust me - it works.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Ask your friend if he is meaning 'boy toy' or a one night type deal, because the location and methods are different.  If he is looking for a one-night affair he should hang out in hotel bars on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights.  That is when the older ladies on business trips are staying there.  Also, check out the convention and meeting schedules at local hotels and got to ones that might be female heavy - like nursing or teachers conventions.  If he isn't 21 have him just drink cokes.  Of course, he can't just sit there and mind his own business - he has to be a little aggressive and engage them in conversation.  I have found that when trying to meet women for the first time never make a statement, only ask questions.  Women love for men to take an interest in them (something I forgot).
> 
> It would go something like this:
> 
> Scene - 2 women sitting at a table.  Friend enters.
> 
> Friend:  Hello ladies, I am by myself tonight do you mind if I join you?
> 
> Woman: Sure
> ...


Who knew that JTF was such a smooth operator :Cool:

----------


## Garin

Rainbow massage parlor.... Address is in the Gazette

----------


## Filthy

Cant believe this one wasn't mentioned first.


RedRock Canyon Grill- Thursday nights. Its like shooting fish in a barrel.

----------


## Just the facts

> Who knew that JTF was such a smooth operator


Knowing how to do it and being able to do it are two different things.  One thing is for sure, you can't hit a home run without swinging the bat.  If you just stand there the best you can hope for is being hit with a wild pitch and getting a free trip to first base.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Ask your friend if he is meaning 'boy toy' or a one night type deal, because the location and methods are different.  If he is looking for a one-night affair he should hang out in hotel bars on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights.  That is when the older ladies on business trips are staying there.  Also, check out the convention and meeting schedules at local hotels and got to ones that might be female heavy - like nursing or teachers conventions.  If he isn't 21 have him just drink cokes.  Of course, he can't just sit there and mind his own business - he has to be a little aggressive and engage them in conversation.  I have found that when trying to meet women for the first time never make a statement, only ask questions.  Women love for men to take an interest in them (something I forgot).
> 
> It would go something like this:
> 
> Scene - 2 women sitting at a table.  Friend enters.
> 
> Friend:  Hello ladies, I am by myself tonight do you mind if I join you?
> 
> Woman: Sure
> ...


thanks man! I'll.... err... I mean my friend will try it  :Wink: 

JTF getting it on with the ladies haha smooth operator

BTW...




> Ask your friend if he is meaning 'boy toy' or a one night type deal, because the location and methods are different.  If he is looking for a one-night affair he should hang out in hotel bars on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights.  That is when the older ladies on business trips are staying there.  Also, check out the convention and meeting schedules at local hotels and got to ones that might be female heavy - like nursing or teachers conventions.  If he isn't 21 have him just drink cokes.  Of course, he can't just sit there and mind his own business - he has to be a little aggressive and engage them in conversation.  I have found that when trying to meet women for the first time never make a statement, only ask questions.  Women love for men to take an interest in them (something I forgot).


BTW, the 'boy toy' is what sounds better honestly(not really into one night stand game). But again, you apparently know your stuff.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Cant believe this one wasn't mentioned first.
> 
> 
> RedRock Canyon Grill- Thursday nights. Its like shooting fish in a barrel.


Red Rock... I suppose that seems like a place for that. Does Red Rock turn into a bar though after 10pm? Empire Slice house does this and no one under 21 is allowed in.

----------


## Anonymous.

This is almost impossible for an <21 place. That is, unless you are randomly walking up to ladies while they're eating dinner or something awkward. A bar setting is going to get you what you are asking for.

I would say either wait until you're 21, or try to weasel your way into a 21+ place that is "meh" on ID checks. (See various Hudsons)

Once you are 21 though, "The dugout" is cougar land. Also give Majors a shot, in Edmond. Downtown maybe try Coyote Ugly. NW Expressway area, try Bell Isle Brewery (coug city).

----------


## shawnw

Groovy's on 80s night...

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'm guessing Friends is a nightclub?


Friends is a bar/club of sorts. Most every night we'd go there, a live band would be playing. They have pool tables & Shuffleboard. A lot like Cousins but with a dance floor. I swear the age range is 21-80 lol. Also, don't know if the bartender by the name of Mike works there still but he made the best damn $7 32oz Long Island Iced Tea you'd ever had/will ever have!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Friends is a bar/club of sorts. Most every night we'd go there, a live band would be playing. They have pool tables & Shuffleboard. A lot like Cousins but with a dance floor. I swear the age range is 21-80 lol. Also, don't know if the bartender by the name of Mike works there still but he made the best damn $7 32oz Long Island Iced Tea you'd ever had/will ever have!


And as a reminder from your local DUI attorney....a 32oz Long Island Ice tea will make most people over the legal limit for a DUI.  (time and weight will play into this but more than likely, a 32 oz LIT will have at least 5 oz of alcohol in it) Nothing wrong with this drink, just have UBER programmed in.

----------


## kevinpate

Jeepnokc is spot on. 

Folks, even last minute limos with a multi hour minimum are cheaper than your typical total dui outlay.  And yet, it is a frequently charged offense. Be safe. And if you forget,  you are welcome to call.

----------


## BrettM2

> And as a reminder from your local DUI attorney....a 32oz Long Island Ice tea will make most people over the legal limit for a DUI.  (time and weight will play into this but more than likely, a 32 oz LIT will have at least 5 oz of alcohol in it) Nothing wrong with this drink, just have UBER programmed in.


"OKCTalk... Keeping you safe so you can hunt cougars since 2014."

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> Friends is a bar/club of sorts. Most every night we'd go there, a live band would be playing. They have pool tables & Shuffleboard. A lot like Cousins but with a dance floor. I swear the age range is 21-80 lol. Also, don't know if the bartender by the name of Mike works there still but he made the best damn $7 32oz Long Island Iced Tea you'd ever had/will ever have!


I can attest to Friends' LIT... very good, very smooth and will kick your butt before you know it if you don't pace yourself...

----------


## Jeepnokc

Although your older women more than likely won't be drinking Fourlokos (see...on topic now), be careful with that.  I get girls coming in weighing 125 pounds and they are saying they only had one drink.  Upon questioning, it was a fourloko.  One fourloko is 24 oz so it is the equiv. of two  12 oz beers.  It is 12% alcohol where most beer they are used to drinking is around 3% so each 12 oz is equiv. of four 12 oz buds times two equals 8 beers in the one can of fourloko which tastes like kool-aid and was slurped down in thirty minutes.  Maybe that is why you are blowing a .15 BAC.

The other one to watch out for is the new lime a ritas and other flavors.  They are 8% alcohol and they sell those in 24 oz cans also. They would be the equiv of about 6 cans of bud.

----------


## kevinpate

Youngest son goes to Red Rock when a friend's band plays. Whenever the music lulls, he swears you can hear purring sounds.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Although your older women more than likely won't be drinking Fourlokos (see...on topic now), be careful with that.  I get girls coming in weighing 125 pounds and they are saying they only had one drink.  Upon questioning, it was a fourloko.  One fourloko is 24 oz so it is the equiv. of two  12 oz beers.  It is 12% alcohol where most beer they are used to drinking is around 3% so each 12 oz is equiv. of four 12 oz buds times two equals 8 beers in the one can of fourloko which tastes like kool-aid and was slurped down in thirty minutes.  Maybe that is why you are blowing a .15 BAC.
> 
> *The other one to watch out for is the new lime a ritas and other flavors.  They are 8% alcohol and they sell those in 24 oz cans also. They would be the equiv of about 6 cans of bud*.


My wife handed me a cup the other day with something in it.  I took a sip.
_WOW!!!! (I thought)._"What _is_ this?" I inquired.
"Lime-a-Rita," she replied.
"This is really _GOOD_ . . ." I opined.

The next stop was the local libationary where I picked up what I thought were  6 packs of the Lime and Strawberry varieties.
(She said that she preferred the Strawberry flavor.)
I was shocked at the price, but paid it.
(It was actually a "12 pack" so . . . whatever . . . i suppose . . .)

I had one today, after mowing the lawn and not having any cheap lawnmowing beer on hand.
And then, I read the can: *220 calories per 8 oz. serving*.
My Lime-a-Rita days are done.
With ten cans of the Lime, and twelve cans of the Strawberry, 
lurking in the 'fridge, waiting to pounce on the unsuspecting.  =)

220 empty calories is equal to, like, a Snickers Bar or something.
(or three shots of fine Irish whiskey or other adult beverage)

(p.s.: "Friends" used to be up there on the NW Expressway.  Adjacent to a sprawlly, vague commercial stripmall area.  I was in there once with a cougar (back in about '75).  They had a pretty good house band.  I think the same band is still playing at their new location at Portland and Memorial.  We were in there once, too. It's on the back side of another cheesy retail development at one of The Crossroads in The Heart o' The Heartland (OKC). I think the old main singer/lounge lizard has moved on, but some things never change.  =)

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Plutonic...Lemme know when ya got a free weekend and I'll fly ya out to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> "OKCTalk... Keeping you safe so you can hunt cougars since 2014."


lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> And as a reminder from your local DUI attorney....a 32oz Long Island Ice tea will make most people over the legal limit for a DUI.  (time and weight will play into this but more than likely, a 32 oz LIT will have at least 5 oz of alcohol in it) Nothing wrong with this drink, just have UBER programmed in.





> Jeepnokc is spot on. 
> 
> Folks, even last minute limos with a multi hour minimum are cheaper than your typical total dui outlay.  And yet, it is a frequently charged offense. Be safe. And if you forget,  you are welcome to call.


I hear you on that. I already have a plethora of speeding tickets, don't need any dui's.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Plutonic...Lemme know when ya got a free weekend and I'll fly ya out to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina...


sounds good man! haha  :Wink:

----------


## boitoirich

This thread --- LOL.

And all my girlfriends wonder why they can't find a single, straight guy. Now I'm going to tell them the problem is they're just too young and pretty.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PennyQuilts

Puurrrrrrrrrr!

Jk

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This thread --- LOL.
> 
> And all my girlfriends wonder why they can't find a single, straight guy. Now I'm going to tell them the problem is they're just too young and pretty.


 just too young man...... It's just personal preference I suppose

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Puurrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Jk


you don't hang out at Red Rock do you? Lol

----------


## PennyQuilts

> you don't hang out at Red Rock do you? Lol


Hanging out in the rocking chair, baby!!  Oh yeah, I'm a rocking grandma.

----------


## Spartan

I recommend the historic preservation conferences I am dragged to. And act like you don't want it, they love that. Open some bottle of water or jar to display your super manly strength.

----------


## RadicalModerate

It just occurred to me that when you get to my age, there aren't that many older women left.
(and a large percentage of the younger ones are so cyber-addled that they have lost the ability to talk . . .
they only seem to know how to text.)

----------


## CuatrodeMayo



----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Hanging out in the rocking chair, baby!!  Oh yeah, I'm a rocking grandma.


There ya go! haha

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I recommend the historic preservation conferences I am dragged to. And act like you don't want it, they love that. Open some bottle of water or jar to display your super manly strength.


A jar of water. Now thats what I'm talking about. Who drinks bottles anymore? Unmanly men do, but not manly men! lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> 


I was hoping there would be a meme from Tropic Thunder where Jack Black says 'don't judge me!!!!!', but I couldn't find one  :Frown: 

But DON'T JUDGE ME!!!! lol  :Wink:

----------


## kevinpate

> Puurrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Jk


I think I mighta actually been sad if you hadn't chimed in.  :Smile: 


Of course, at my age, if I wanted to be found by a cougar, I couldn't go to Red Rock. I'd either have to hang out at a senior center or at Blvd. Cafeteria.

----------


## PennyQuilts

I married very young and found myself single at age 40.  I was never inclined to shop around while wed and didn't really look at my companionship options until I was free.  At that point, I looked around at men from about age 35 -50 (roughly).

It was rather shocking, actually.  When I had last been single, the boys were all barely taller than I was and most didn't have an ounce of fat and not much more muscle (I married quite young).  WHO KNEW men lost their youthful good looks as soon as they were no longer young?  WHO KNEW there was a huge difference between a thirty year old and a forty year old?  I quickly accepted the reality that I was never going to be sleeping with a cutie twenty year old, again.  (Even given the chance, actually -I ain't no pedophile!  GROSS!)  Fortunately, I never was attracted to pretty boys and a bit of a belly and skinny legs never struck me as a big deal if it was attached to a man with a brain, good sense of humor and a love of dogs.  And hair?  Optional.

----------


## Just the facts

DUI?  That is why I said go to hotel bars.  No one has to drive anywhere - if your lucky.  Find out where the consultants stay and the conventions are and just go there.  They get a new crop to pick from every week.  When I travel to Atlanta I see it every night when I get back to my hotel.  There is always 3 or 4 pairs of women just sitting in the lounge at 11PM on a Tuesday night.  If they had anything better to do they wouldn't be in a hotel lounge at 11PM sucking down fruity colored drinks (or by the time I see them - Jack and Coke).  Plus, the consultant women are loaded with bucks.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> DUI?  That is why I said go to hotel bars.  No one has to drive anywhere - if your lucky.  Find out where the consultants stay and the conventions are and just go there.  They get a new crop to pick from every week.  When I travel to Atlanta I see it every night when I get back to my hotel.  There is always 3 or 4 pairs of women just sitting in the lounge at 11PM on a Tuesday night.  If they had anything better to do they wouldn't be in a hotel lounge at 11PM sucking down fruity colored drinks (or by the time I see them - Jack and Coke).  Plus, the consultant women are loaded with bucks.


I'll give it a shot soon. My problem is shyness man, but that doesn't go anywhere though and I understand it.

----------


## ljbab728

> Of course, at my age, if I wanted to be found by a cougar, I couldn't go to Red Rock. I'd either have to hang out at a senior center or at Blvd. Cafeteria.


That's better than me, kp.  I'd have to hang out at the cemetery.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You know it.


I bet Seattle has quite a few cougs.... I think I remember seeing a list and it had Miami, L.A., and Seattle in the top. I've often wondered about Dallas.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That's better than me, kp.  I'd have to hang out at the cemetery.


HA LOLOLOLOZOLOLOL....  I don't know why, but I about died of laughter reading that. I might have possibly ruptured my spleen laughing at that. Sorry man, too funny though!!!!!

I mean, I can just picture someone sitting next to a grave saying "hey baby, heard people are just dying to get into this joint" or "hey, come here often?".

----------


## ljbab728

> HA LOLOLOLOZOLOLOL....  I don't know why, but I about died of laughter reading that. I might have possibly ruptured my spleen laughing at that. Sorry man, too funny though!!!!!
> 
> I mean, I can just picture someone sitting next to a grave saying "hey baby, heard people are just dying to get into this joint" or "hey, come here often?".


I'm always here to entertain, plupan.   :Wink:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm always here to entertain, plupan.


just be careful man..... I'll sue you if I die of laughter. Don't ask me how, but I know!  :Wink:  lol j/k

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I forgot to start counting them. Darn.


when you do, just let me know so I can add the numbers to my nationwide data list. This is important stuff here!  :Wink:

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## PennyQuilts

> That's better than me, kp.  I'd have to hang out at the cemetery.


That cracks me up.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That cracks me up.


I about died of laughter  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I about died of laughter


Don't expect me to go hanging around the cemetary for ya.

----------


## Urbanized

PluPan, I say ditch the bar idea and just send PennyQuilts a PM. You're welcome.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Don't expect me to go hanging around the cemetary for ya.


Well at least ljbab will be there to provide company until I can get there. Although a cemetery would be a strange location for date. Sure there are people who have done that though, the world is never in short supply of "interesting" people.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> PluPan, I say ditch the bar idea and just send PennyQuilts a PM. You're welcome.


lol thanx man  :Wink:

----------


## PennyQuilts

hahahaha!

----------


## PennyQuilts

> PluPan, I say ditch the bar idea and just send PennyQuilts a PM. You're welcome.


I ain't no pedophile!

----------


## Urbanized

He's 20! Totally legal.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> He's 20! Totally legal.


Still creepy.  Young enough to be my grandson.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> He's 20! Totally legal.





> Still creepy.  Young enough to be my grandson.


lol

----------


## ljbab728

> Well at least ljbab will be there to provide company until I can get there. Although a cemetery would be a strange location for date. Sure there are people who have done that though, the world is never in short supply of "interesting" people.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I was thinking more of this




haha....but that one works to  :Wink:

----------


## RadicalModerate

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Luby's Cafeteria . . . 
Even as old as _I_ am, sometimes going in there makes me feel like a spring chicken.

----------


## Urbanized

Depends aisle at Wal-Mart?

----------


## PennyQuilts

All this cougar talk boosts my morale. Makes me want to bust out a move and sing out, "Stayin' alive, stayin' alive!"

----------


## RadicalModerate

> All this cougar talk boosts my morale. Makes me want to bust out a move and sing out, "Stayin' alive, stayin' alive!"


Uh . . . I don't really keep up with all this new-fangled lingo of the kids nowadays, but I think it's "bust a move" . . .
(Unless, of course, "the move" in question has been incarcerated for being an affront to public morals.)
(but I ain't gonna bust a blood vessel giving it too much thought . . . =)

I hear tell that airplanes and airports are prime cougar stalking territory.
Some of them are passengers . . . others stewardesses . . .

----------


## Urbanized

Bingo parlor?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Indian Casinos?
(someone in here once avered that there was a plot to ship busloads of cougars to them.
on account of the bad payouts that they are too unfocused to recognize.)

----------


## Urbanized

Gotta stick to the slots areas though.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Gotta stick to the slots areas though.


Judge Judy, Kathy Lee/Reba/Rhona/Rhoda(whatever), and Wanda Sykes would all hold that remark in "contempt of 'court'".
(no matter how clever it was =)
Joan Rivers is apoplectic and calling her lawyer.
Paula Deen is nodding off.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Uh . . . I don't really keep up with all this new-fangled lingo of the kids nowadays, but I think it's "bust a move" . . .
> (Unless, of course, "the move" in question has been incarcerated for being an affront to public morals.)
> (but I ain't gonna bust a blood vessel giving it too much thought . . . =)
> 
> I hear tell that airplanes and airports are prime cougar stalking territory.
> Some of them are passengers . . . others stewardesses . . .


You're right. I didn't consider that bust a move might be different than bust OUT a move.  Disquieting thought, actually.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Indian Casinos?
> (someone in here once avered that there was a plot to ship busloads of cougars to them.
> on account of the bad payouts that they are too unfocused to recognize.)


Cheaper than assisted living.

----------


## RadicalModerate

PluPlan: Here's a tip: Whatever you do, don't use "A Penny For Your Thoughts as a Pickup Line.  =)
(it might be misconstrued.  possibly considered offensive.  present company excluded.  =)
(good one, Penny.  ps: that is not "flirting".  it is only verbal jousting.)

I am very happily married to a real life angel.
(like, 14 years, tomorrow).

----------


## PennyQuilts

RM, Congratulations, early, on your 14th anniversary!  We hit number 14 on Independence Day.  The whole country celebrates with us and we are always off work.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned Luby's Cafeteria . . . 
> Even as old as _I_ am, sometimes going in there makes me feel like a spring chicken.


Luby's!?!? Lololololololol!!!!! That's funny. Luby's Cafeteria...

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Luby's!?!? Lololololololol!!!!! That's funny. Luby's Cafeteria...


Apparently you have an unnatural appreciation for puns.
(even the unintended ones  =)
I think it might be an "Irish" disorder . . . 
or at least that's what I vaguely remember hearing one time.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> PluPlan: Here's a tip: Whatever you do, don't use "A Penny For Your Thoughts as a Pickup Line.  =)
> (it might be misconstrued.  possibly considered offensive.  present company excluded.  =)
> (good one, Penny.  ps: that is not "flirting".  it is only verbal jousting.)
> 
> I am very happily married to a real life angel.
> (like, 14 years, tomorrow).


lol.... I'll try not to. Verbal jousting might be a good approach, eh?  :Smile: 

That's awesome man about your lovely. I like it when couples have been together for longs periods of time. My grandmother and grandfather entered their 50th Golden anniversary back in 2011

----------


## RadicalModerate

> RM, Congratulations, early, on your 14th anniversary!  We hit number 14 on Independence Day.  The whole country celebrates with us and we are always off work.


Thank you, Madam.
(no kidding)

"We" chose April 15th so's that there could be at least one positive connotation to The Celebration of Involuntary Servitude to the Tax Man. =)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Apparently you have an unnatural appreciation for puns.
> (even the unintended ones  =)
> *I think it might be an "Irish" disorder* . . . 
> or at least that's what I vaguely remember hearing one time.


Well my middle name is Scott.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> RM, Congratulations, early, on your 14th anniversary!  We hit number 14 on Independence Day.  The whole country celebrates with us and we are always off work.


At least it's impossible to forget. One of my cousins was born on Christmas Eve, has his anniversary on Christmas and his wives birthday is on Halloween, that is a pretty interesting life there haha

----------


## Urbanized

YMCA aquarobics classes?

----------


## Urbanized

Balliets?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> lol.... I'll try not to. Verbal jousting might be a good approach, eh? 
> 
> That's awesome man about your lovely. I like it when couples have been together for longs periods of time. My grandmother and grandfather entered their 50th Golden anniversary back in 2011


I appreciate your [congratulations].
Yet . . . 14 years is only a drop in the bucket compared to "a long time" .  . . =)
(and neither one of us is going to make it to 50 years of marriage on account of we are both already far past that potential milestone, pragmatically and arithmetically speaking.)

The moral of all that?  Don't get involved with a first "marriage" on a whim.
It can cost you a lot of happiness in the long run.

----------


## Urbanized

Hear Again?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Balliets?


Dude . . . You gotta stop with all that . . . You are literally (in the metaphorical sense  of the word), causing me to LOL so much that my health is at risk.  Back to business fer cryin' out loud . . . =)

----------


## Urbanized

Hey you started it!

----------


## onthestrip

Sorry but you probably arent going to be very enticing coug bait if you arent 21 yet. Cougars like to have a drink or two at a nice bar, probably dont want to have to talk to you in the parking lot.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Sorry but you probably arent going to be very enticing coug bait if you arent 21 yet. Cougars like to have a drink or two at a nice bar, probably dont want to have to talk to you in the parking lot.


can't argue with that...

----------


## RadicalModerate

Neil Diamond Concerts.
The last one I attended--with an older lady, back in the 70's or thereabouts--was critiqued by a Caterpillar mechanic, at work, a couple of days later.
He said, "Yeah . . . I was there too . . . When he was done there wasn't a dry seat in the place."
(which i thought was fairly clever--and accurate--for a blue collar dude =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Hey you started it!


No, I did not.
(yes you did)
No I didn't.
(you did so)
No I didn't . . .
(yes you did)
(etc. ad infinitum . . . =)


ps: If you can't get tickets to a Neil Diamond concert . . . this might suffice.
on account of the alignment of the planets.  =)

----------


## PennyQuilts

Don't underestimate those blue collar dudes.  I'm just saying.

----------


## RadicalModerate

That's "jest" or "jist" [sayin'].
Not to nitpick or whatever . . . =)

----------


## Urbanized



----------


## kevinpate

OKC still has a Luby's ???  
Forgot about that.  I presume up north of NW 50th somewhere?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> 


I knew someone was going to post that.... I just knew it!

----------


## RadicalModerate

(the former location of Custino's On Britton is apparently reopening as a new Tea and Coffee venue)
something along the lines of "Sunny's"?

just down the road from Luby's . . . =)

would it be unfair to suggest to the OP, that if one is going cougar hunting, it might be wise to stick to the UrbanZone?

----------


## Just the facts

Oh, I almost forgot.  Wear a shirt with a collar and turn it up.  That lets the cougars know you are available.

----------


## trousers

I think I've figured out PluPan's real reason for supporting MAPs 3. Senior Aquatic Centers.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Oh, I almost forgot.  Wear a shirt with a collar and turn it up.  That lets the cougars know you are available.


JTF you da man!!!!! Keep giving me this much advice, I will personally go down to ODOT and tell them to remove every highway in sight build everything new urbanist man!!!!! haha  :Wink: 

But hey, just to clarify... you mean like this right:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think I've figured out PluPan's real reason for supporting MAPs 3. Senior Aquatic Centers.


No one was supposed to know that!!!!!  :Wink: 

liking your avatar btw haha.... that show rocks!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> JTF you da man!!!!! Keep giving me this much advice, I will personally go down to ODOT and tell them to remove every highway in sight build everything new urbanist man!!!!! haha 
> 
> But hey, just to clarify... you mean like this right:


Catching up on threads and was scanning though.  Saw this under this thread and thought it was a pic of PluPan in the outfit he was going to wear out.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Haha... I wish I had that style. I've tried to pose like that in a pic and it looks awkward to me

----------


## Just the facts

> JTF you da man!!!!! Keep giving me this much advice, I will personally go down to ODOT and tell them to remove every highway in sight build everything new urbanist man!!!!! haha 
> 
> But hey, just to clarify... you mean like this right:


That's it.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Panda, you crack me up.

----------


## kevinpate

Hey Panda.

Step 1.  Catch someone's attention.  Check.
Step 2.  Get her to smile.       Check.

(sorry PQ, couldn't resist)

----------


## mkjeeves

With all the luck you're having on OKCTalk maybe try craigslist personals, OkCupid or Ashley Madison.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo



----------


## Plutonic Panda

> With all the luck you're having on OKCTalk maybe try *craigslist personals*, OkCupid or Ashley Madison.


Have heard bad things about that man haha

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Panda, you crack me up.


hey, you said you're into guys with a sense of humor  :Wink:  lol j/k

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Hey Panda.
> 
> Step 1.  Catch someone's attention.  Check.
> Step 2.  Get her to smile.       Check.
> 
> (sorry PQ, couldn't resist)


haha

----------


## RadicalModerate

In honor of Post #109, above (^), c/o CdM (aka 5/5):

She was old when I was born, and a mere child when filmed, yet now, somehow, she is still an older woman . . . =)

----------


## Dennis Heaton

> Ok, not saying I'm into that, but if I were and wanted to know good places in OKC to meet older women, cougars, etc., to date, where is the best place? Does OKC really even have such a place? Now this would need to be a place for people under 20, as the person who wants to know about that doesn't turn 21 until November, which might or might not be me. Anyhow, just curious. Thanks in advance.


Sooooo, please share with us how your "friend" has made out so far with all that you, oops, I mean "he" has learned in the past two weeks.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Hey Panda.
> 
> Step 1.  Catch someone's attention.  Check.
> Step 2.  Get her to smile.       Check.
> 
> (sorry PQ, couldn't resist)


Big grin. 

Now, be careful, Kevin.   :Wink:

----------


## Bunty

> 


Even at age 50, Burt Reynolds was a lot more hotter for the Cougars than that.

----------


## blangtang

sponsorship, by cougar?

lol!

----------


## PennyQuilts

Here you go, this made me think of you, Panda. 

The Older Ladies Anthem... I LOVE This!

----------


## DavidD_NorthOKC

> Here you go, this made me think of you, Panda. 
> 
> The Older Ladies Anthem... I LOVE This!


Don't encourage him Penny. You might find him on your front porch one day!! :-D

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Don't encourage him Penny. You might find him on your front porch one day!! :-D


I'll fight him off with my cane!!  Maybe.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Someone needs to drag Plutonic Panda back in here so he can get us up to date on his "project."

----------


## Mel

Just need a club named "After Mommy's Money". No guess work that way. Might last longer than "After Daddy's Money" did.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Here you go, this made me think of you, Panda. 
> 
> The Older Ladies Anthem... I LOVE This!


haha that was pretty funny.  :Smile: )

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> don't encourage him penny. You might find him on your front porch one day!! :-d


;p

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'll fight him off with my cane!!  Maybe.


lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Someone needs to drag Plutonic Panda back in here so he can get us up to date on his "project."


Tried to sneak into the Friends bar with a friend and they told meh come back in November. :/

The "project" should have an update in November haha  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Man.. I got a fake id... But the guy remembered me when I tried to go back there. Damn, shouldn't have told the guy I graduate on November.... And let me tell you something there were cougars in there alright. Okcisok4okcme is OK for me was not kidding around thanks fornthrbsguhesyion to. The guy though it was funny and told me to come back on November and he'll give me the scoop whenever that means.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Wtf...huh?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Wtf...huh?


Apparently, he was cougar hunting but his "license to kill" was out of date and his plans were interrupted by a game warden at one of the local watering holes.  You know what they say about "the best laid plans . . ."

Oh!  In case you _don't_ know . . . =)

*To a Mouse*
By  Robert Burns   
On Turning up in Her Nest with the Plough, November, 1785

Wee, sleeket, cowran, tim’rous beastie, 
O, what a panic’s in thy breastie! 
Thou need na start awa sae hasty, 
      Wi’ bickerin brattle! 
I wad be laith to rin an’ chase thee 
      Wi’ murd’ring pattle! 

I’m truly sorry Man’s dominion 
Has broken Nature’s social union, 
An’ justifies that ill opinion, 
      Which makes thee startle, 
At me, thy poor, earth-born companion, 
      An’ fellow-mortal! 

I doubt na, whyles, but thou may thieve; 
What then? poor beastie, thou maun live! 
A daimen-icker in a thrave 
      ’S a sma’ request: 
I’ll get a blessin wi’ the lave,
      An’ never miss ’t! 

Thy wee-bit housie, too, in ruin! 
It’s silly wa’s the win’s are strewin! 
An’ naething, now, to big a new ane, 
      O’ foggage green! 
An’ bleak December’s winds ensuin, 
      Baith snell an’ keen! 

Thou saw the fields laid bare an’ waste, 
An’ weary Winter comin fast, 
An’ cozie here, beneath the blast, 
      Thou thought to dwell, 
Till crash! the cruel coulter past 
      Out thro’ thy cell. 

That wee-bit heap o’ leaves an’ stibble 
Has cost thee monie a weary nibble! 
Now thou’s turn’d out, for a’ thy trouble, 
      But house or hald, 
To thole the Winter’s sleety dribble, 
      An’ cranreuch cauld! 

But Mousie, thou art no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
*The best laid schemes o’ Mice an’ Men 
     Gang aft agley,*
An’ lea’e us nought but grief an’ pain, 
      For promis’d joy! 

Still, thou art blest, compar’d wi’ me! 
The present only toucheth thee: 
But Och! I backward cast my e’e, 
      On prospects drear! 
An’ forward tho’ I canna see, 
      I guess an’ fear!

In addition to "the best laid plans" I suppose it could also refer to "the best planned lays" . . ?  =)

----------


## Urbanized

I've been meaning to suggest West Elm in this thread. Hot mom central. Just stay away from the ones with big rocks on their fingers...which is most of them. OK, nevermind...

----------


## RadicalModerate

This one worked pretty good, on the north side of Boulder, CO--back when I, too, was drinkin' on a fake ID.
I'm not sure how it would play today.  On account of there aren't too many jukeboxes left.
Plus, I could play guitar and sing.  =)



Maybe Friends and Cousins could make a deal?  =)
Especially if the aged lass in question ain't inta ancient Scottish Gardening? Eh? Laddie? =)

Confession: I got "The Clap" once. From a so-called Nurse.
Confession: I got "The Crabs" once. From sleeping on a couch shared by "folks like that".
Confession: So far, no AIDs or Ebola.  =)

PS: Have fun and enjoy the journey through "The Jungle". =)

btw: if you can convince a "cougar" to trade the rock on her finger for a quarter to drop in the jukebox, whatever you do, don't play B-17 . . .  don't expect her to say Mister. =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I love this thread.


That Motel Complex, on the undeveloped side of what used to be (north) Boulder, CO, had wide sidewalks and also hosted the first local appearance of Commander Cody and The Lost Planet Airmen. =)

Suggestion (to Original QuestionPoster): Find the only "meeting place"/"saloon" with that particular song on the jukebox and look for the girl with the twinkle in her eye as the quarter drops and the song begins to play . . . then . . . go for the gold.  =)

(Uh . . . That was for the young HornDawg , . . jest embarking on the journey . . . not for you, SidB . . . =)

(btw: if all else fails, toss some Robbie (Rabbi) Burns or Haggis in an appropriate direction . . . =)

ps to Mr. Panda: Extra Credit for KiLtZ . . . mebbe . . . mebbee not . . . =)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You're out of luck buddy... Come November though, try Friends at Memorial & Portland ;-)


I turn 21 today! 

 :Smiley122:

----------


## Paseofreak

Happy Birthday Plu! Proceed cautiously!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I turn 21 today!



Happy Birthday PluPan!!

----------


## ctchandler

> I turn 21 today!


PluPan,
I emailed my friend Chris, in London and told her to delay her trip to OKC for a couple of months.  Thanks for the warning!
C. T.
p.s. Happy Birthday.

----------


## kevinpate

Congrats Plu. or should we just call you Cougar Bait from now on?

----------


## kevinpate

> plupan,
> i emailed my friend chris, in london and told her to delay her trip to okc for a couple of months.  Thanks for the warning!
> C. T.
> P.s. Happy birthday.


lmbo

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Happy Birthday Plu! Proceed cautiously!





> Happy Birthday PluPan!!


Thanks a million!!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> PluPan,
> I emailed my friend Chris, in London and told her to delay her trip to OKC for a couple of months.  Thanks for the warning!
> C. T.
> p.s. Happy Birthday.


You're not helping!! lol...  :Wink: 

Thank you though. I do have to say, it is weird turning 21 for some reason, but exciting.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Congrats Plu. or should we just call you *Cougar Bait* from now on?


I hope so haha =)) Thank you!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I hope so haha =)) Thank you!


My mother in law is single and just got hooked up on Medicare.  Is 62 too old?  On second thought.....not sure how I would feel about my 40 yr old wife calling some 21 y/o guy Daddy.

----------


## ljbab728

> I turn 21 today!


OMG, plupan, you should have given more advance notice.  I was actually out driving in OKC late tonight.    :Wink: 

But enjoy 21 while you can because 60 comes much too soon.  LOL

----------


## Bullbear

Is sherlocks still open?

----------


## ctchandler

> My mother in law is single and just got hooked up on Medicare.  Is 62 too old?  On second thought.....not sure how I would feel about my 40 yr old wife calling some 21 y/o guy Daddy.


Jeep,
Is your mother-in-law hiding her age or are you confusing Social Security with Medicare?  Unless disabled, we aren't eligible for Medicare until age 65.  Don't tell her that I told you!
C. T.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Jeep,
> Is your mother-in-law hiding her age or are you confusing Social Security with Medicare?  Unless disabled, we aren't eligible for Medicare until age 65.  Don't tell her that I told you!
> C. T.


 I thought she was 62 but wife told me last night that she is 67.  I can barely keep up with my own age.

----------


## turnpup

Has Plupan surfaced since the night of his birthday?  I haven't seen any posts by him.

Never mind, just saw one.  Guess he made it out alive.  : )

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> OMG, plupan, you should have given more advance notice.  I was actually out driving in OKC late tonight.   
> 
> But enjoy 21 while you can because 60 comes much too soon.  LOL


Haha I should have ;P

I will say, it is weird being 21. Time is going  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Has Plupan surfaced since the night of his birthday?  I haven't seen any posts by him.
> 
> Never mind, just saw one.  Guess he made it out alive.  : )


lol... I'm here. I made it. Phase two is in motion!

----------


## Mel

Happy Birthday Plu, Got you a new avatar.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Happy Birthday Plu, Got you a new avatar.


haha, well done Mel!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Happy Birthday Plu, Got you a new avatar.


Nice)

----------


## rezman

This reminds me of something that happened when I went to vote in my new precinct  during the Nov 3 elections. My polling place is located in a retirement center. To reach the actual polling room, I had to walk through the main part of the building, where I passed muliple white haired ladies who made it a point to smile and say hello in a flirtatious tone.... as if I was the new guy on the block. My wife thought it was very humerous that I attracted older women.

So if you're looking for mature women, I know the place.

----------


## hoya

There's a place called Juniors on NW Expressway.  Bunch of older women there.  Happy hunting, PluPan!

Edit:  On a related note, I am a guy in his mid 30s who is looking for younger women.  Not young enough to be illegal.  Just young enough to make people very uncomfortable and draw lots of scornful glances.  Any suggestions?

----------


## kevinpate

> ...
> Edit:  On a related note, I am a guy in his mid 30s who is looking for younger women.  Not young enough to be illegal.  Just young enough to make people very uncomfortable and draw lots of scornful glances.  Any suggestions?


Perhaps visit a sorority row and/or frosh dorm within a few hours driving distance?

----------


## TheTravellers

> There's a place called Juniors on NW Expressway.  Bunch of older women there.  Happy hunting, PluPan!
> 
> Edit:  On a related note, I am a guy in his mid 30s who is looking for younger women.  Not young enough to be illegal.  Just young enough to make people very uncomfortable and draw lots of scornful glances.  Any suggestions?


Double date with PluPan - grandmother and granddaughter...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Double date with PluPan - grandmother and granddaughter...


Ha! I'd prefer mother and daughter and oh my word did I see the most beautiful smoking hot cougar/milf the other day at Whole Foods.

----------

